# Having a bad day ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tomorrow is Monday, a day famous for the propensity of the biological waste products coming in acute juxtaposition with the environmental exchange unit (AKA, when the sh!t hits the fan) ..

So when you are fighting the ladders, dealing with PITA HO's, trying to resolve what the paint store drone gave you, and realizing you forgot to pack coffee and lunch, try to cheer up with the realization you are your own boss and not an office worker.

Just take a few moments to understand you could be one of these, and thank the Lord:


----------



## luisp (Jun 5, 2010)

*HA......That's Why*

HA THat's whyI enjoy working from Home


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I am sorry I missed this before

Great collection of clips

Thanks for the post:thumbsup:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

...... Nice job, Carrot Head !!


----------

